
DC drops Batman image after claims it supports Hong Kong unrest - ricc
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2019/nov/29/dc-drops-batman-image-after-claims-it-supports-hong-kong-unrest
======
Jamwinner
Self censorship is more insidious than all but the most draconian of speech
supression. History will remember who slid their values for a profit. These
actions are now part of indelible public record.

~~~
vb6sp6
This will be forgotten by the end if the day today.

